
Raspberry Pi 4 - MarcScott
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-4-on-sale-now-from-35
======
cyberjunkie
Oh my! This is such a crazy upgrade. I've been using the RPI2 as my HTPC/NAS
at my folks, and I'm so happy with it. I was itching to get the last one for
myself.

USB 3.0! Gigabit Ethernet! WiFi 802.11ac, BT 5.0, 4GB RAM! 4K! $55 at most?!

What the!? How the??! I know I'm not maintaining decorum at Hacker News, but I
am SO mighty, MIGHTY excited!

I'm setting up a VPN to hook this (when I get it) to my VPS and then do a LOT
of fun stuff back and forth, remotely, and with the other RPI at my folks.

~~~
xorcist
> I've been using the RPI2 as my HTPC/NAS

Using the Pi as a file server can be a bit flaky. The ethernet controller was
an USB one, and was neither really stable or took load very well. The new PHY
on a dedicated link is probably the single biggest improvement with this new
revision.

The HEVC is a bit unexpected considering the high license fees and general
uncertainties. Let's hope the documentation can be released as well.

~~~
KingFelix
are you speaking about the pi 4 or 2?

I just setup my RockPro64 with 4GB, also PCIex4, have an SSD, going to setup a
raid at somepoint when I get it all figured out. The board was a bit more
expensive than the pi4, but I am interested in playing around with it.

But it looks like its back ordered for awhile

~~~
marcosscriven
I did not get that board stable at all I’m afraid. Lots of issues with USB
drives.

[https://github.com/ayufan-rock64/linux-
build/issues/112](https://github.com/ayufan-rock64/linux-build/issues/112)

~~~
KingFelix
ahh, I started with a USB 3, removed it though and dropped in the SSD. So far
so good, and using Dietpi, it works great (so far)

[https://dietpi.com/](https://dietpi.com/)

------
Mediterraneo10
The addition of gigabit ethernet and USB 3.0 means that a Pi no longer feels
like a bottleneck in one’s home network. I know that the Pi was invented as an
educational product, but thanks to the Linux distribution OSMC it is commonly
used as a media center for playing films, music, TV, etc.

I have had gigabit internet for a few years now, and every day on average, I
torrent a Blu-Ray image onto my main computer. However, subsequently moving
the Blu-Ray to my Raspberry Pi 3 media center is always slow on two counts: 1)
ethernet from the router to the Pi was limited to 10/100 speeds, and 2) the Pi
could push large files to an attached hard drive only over a USB 2.0 port.
Consequently, on a Raspberry Pi 1–3 it takes an hour just to move a high-
definition file around one’s home network! On a Pi 4, it looks like one can
just put the torrent client directly on the media center.

~~~
mtw
> Raspberry Pi 3 media center

Just read theverge review on how the Pi struggles to play a video full screen,
even if resolution is 480p. How are then people using it as a media center?

~~~
squarefoot
What review did you read? Playing video is likely the only thing the PI 3 does
really well; even most H265 FHD do play without stuttering on the 3+ although
we're close to the board limits.

Are you sure the writer didn't use the board the wrong way? Some people still
believe that videos should be streamed after being transcoded because that is
the only way to watch them on their ridiculously limited smart TV which lacks
the necessary codecs to watch them the right way. Of course doing this over
WiFi would make the problem even worse. To optimize network usage, videos
should be kept encoded until they reach the player so that the network won't
be clogged. If you use the PI to read the movie as a file over a shared SMB or
NFS directory, the network usage is so low that you could watch like 20
different movies on 20 different players on the same home network at the same
time. Probably even more.

The PI 3 (and to some extent probably the PI4 too) is still behind many other
boards in other contexts (openness, performance, price) but playing video is
surely not one of them.

~~~
arthurfm
It wasn't The Verge that originally said the Pi4 struggled to play YouTube
videos [1], it was Tom's Hardware [2].

 __ _Tom’s Hardware’s review notes that the hardware is able to handle many
everyday tasks such as web browsing with up to 15 Chromium tabs, light image
editing using GIMP, and document and spreadsheet work using LibreOffice.
Unsurprisingly, the sub-$100 miniature PC has its limits. It reportedly
struggles with full screen video playback from YouTube for example, even if
you turn down the resolution to 480p._ __

Tom 's Hardware were using a pre-release OS so it's possible the issues with
video playback were caused by this?

 __ _It’s important to note that, at launch time, some important Raspberry Pi
software doesn’t yet work on the Pi 4. To run Pi 4, you’ll need to download a
brand new build of the Raspbian OS, Raspbian Buster. And not everything runs
in Buster yet. During testing, we found numerous Python libraries or other
required packages that weren’t compatible with the new OS.

My biggest problems involved video playback. If I wanted to watch a YouTube
video, I had to keep it in a window, because even in 480p resolution, it was
jerky at full screen. The other task I’d like to perform is playing retro
games, but as of this writing, the Retropie package of emulators doesn’t work
with Pi 4.

During extensive hands-on testing, I found that, while the 4K at 30 Hz is
tolerable, little things like the movement of the mouse pointer are a bit
sluggish. If you have a 4K screen, you’re definitely better off going for the
60 Hz mode, but note that the added voltage may also cause your CPU to get hot
and throttle more easily.

While surfing the web, looking at still images and just enjoying all the extra
screen real estate of 4K is great, video playback is the Raspberry Pi 4’s
Achille’s heel, at least as of this writing. Whether we were attempting to
stream a 4K video or use a downloaded file, we never got a smooth, workable 4K
experience, either in Raspbian Buster or LibreElec, an OS that runs the Kodi
media player. Several H.264 encoded videos, including Tears of Steel, did not
play at all or showed as a jumble of colours. Even the sample jelly fish
videos that the folks at Kodi recommended for my testing appeared as still
pictures with no movement. Clearly, there’s a lot of optimization that still
needs to be done both on the OS and software side to make the Raspberry Pi 4
capable of playing 4K video.

Unfortunately, even streaming 1080p YouTube videos is a challenge at this
point. Running at 1080p resolution, full screen video trailer for Stranger
Things showed obvious jerkiness. However, the playback was smooth when I
watched the same clip in a smaller window. The same problem occurred, even
when I dropped the stream’s resolution down to 480p.

Playing offline 1080p videos works well, provided your screen is at 1920 x
1080 or lower resolution. A downloaded trailer of Avenger’s Endgame was
perfectly smooth when I watched it using the VLC player._ __

[1][https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/6/24/18715211/r...](https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/6/24/18715211/raspberry-
pi-4-release-date-news-features-4gb-ram-dual-dual-hdmi-gigabit-ethernet)

[2] [https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/raspberry-
pi-4-b,6193.h...](https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/raspberry-
pi-4-b,6193.html)

~~~
magicalhippo
My slightly older Intel NUC struggled hard with YouTube too, until I installed
the extension that forces YouTube to serve me h264 content rather than vp9.
After that it has been butter smooth.

------
elliotpage
Can't wait to buy this, boot it up, play with it for four hours, then stick it
in the same desk drawer with the other Pis I have bought over the years.

(The upgrades look great, just my attention span is not so great)

~~~
fpgaminer
That's silly. RasPis are stupidly useful.

I've got:

* A Zero W hooked up to a PM2.5 to do air quality monitoring in the house. Just bought a couple more sensors for it (VOC, eCO2, etc), but haven't hooked them up yet.

* A 3B+ running the UniFi controller for my home network.

* One is running a custom Hue automation I built to shift the color temperature of the lights throughout the day.

* One is built into an internet connected dog treat dispenser I built as a gift.

* A rather dusty Pi is running CNCjs so I can have a decent interface to my cheap grbl CNC.

* And finally I have a Pi running OctoPrint for my 3D printer.

And that's just the ones currently running. I've got two more in progress. One
to automate an exhaust fan based on inside and outside temperatures. Another
is destined for the garage where it will replace the not-so-great MyQ "smart"
functionality of the garage door opener.

To each their own I suppose, but I've been consuming RasPis like candy. $60
all-in gets you a fairly beefy platform with almost all the I/O you could
require and a vast ecosystem of software and HATs. Honestly their only
downside is that at some point I'll have to reconfigure my home network when I
start exhausting my current internal /24 with 200 RasPis.

~~~
xrjn
> One is running a custom Hue automation I built to shift the color
> temperature of the lights throughout the day.

Ooooh do you have the code up somewhere for this? I would love to set it up at
home :)

~~~
fpgaminer
Hue has a Labs addon that does this. You can try that easily. Didn't work for
me though.

If you have Home Assistant, someone built code for that:
[https://community.home-assistant.io/t/circadian-light-
with-p...](https://community.home-assistant.io/t/circadian-light-with-philips-
hue-independent-from-world-clocks/45435)

As for mine, it's a total hack job, but for what it's worth:
[https://gist.github.com/fpgaminer/7840a6f2fb2d3a3be83625d7ac...](https://gist.github.com/fpgaminer/7840a6f2fb2d3a3be83625d7acfd12b3)

I don't do the fancy minute by minute adjustments to the color temperature;
just a couple fixed settings for time of day and based on when the sun sets.
And I just have it adjust a scene, which I have my Hue switches configured to
use when I turn the lights on.

There's no good way to have this system work with, for example, turning on the
lights through Alexa/Siri/etc since they won't use the Circadian scene that's
been setup. But what I've got works well enough for now.

------
Medox
Depending on the purpose, for example if somebody just wants a compact home
cloud, the Odroid HC2 could also - still - be considered:
[https://www.hardkernel.com/shop/odroid-hc2-home-cloud-
two/](https://www.hardkernel.com/shop/odroid-hc2-home-cloud-two/)

\- Half the RAM but double the cores. I'm waiting for some benchmarks to see
if the RPi4 is faster and by how much.

\- Also Gigabit Ethernet and it works great. My downloads are always at
108-111MB/s for the whole transfer.

\- Not USB 3.0 but has "oldschool" SATA through an internal USB-2-SATA
adapter. It's at least more compact, otherwise the RPi4 with an external USB
3.0 drive will probably work even better.

\- works with a normal 12V power supply, which could be lying around already,
from older external drives.

Not to disrespect the RPi4, as I'll be getting one of them too very soon.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
> compact home cloud

Can we just start calling them servers again?

~~~
Spivak
The distinction in actual usage between using cloud, server, and homelab to
describe their setup seems to be rooted in their purpose.

* Home Lab :: Running a partial/full enterprise IT stack for fun and education.

* Home Server :: Running primarily internal services like file storage, backups, media streaming, home automation, maybe some light networking.

* Home Cloud :: Running primarily external services on the public internet to replace 3rd party SaaS services. More often than not this is done with a VPS provider rather than physical hardware in your home.

So maybe you find the terminology annoying since everything is cloud these
days but it's genuinely useful to us folks in the forums. You can also call
"home cloud" selfhosting if you find it less jarring.

~~~
znpy
if you run a "home cloud" on a raspberry pi 2/3/4 or an orange pic or
something else entirely and it fails, will your "cloud" go down with the
hardware?

If does go down then it's not cloud, no matter what hardware you're using.

In general, my rule of thumb is: what's the upper limit, the capacity or your
wallet?

If the limit is the capacity, then it's HA.

If the limit is your wallet, then it's cloud.

~~~
hedora
My synology nas emails me every time it is down and every time Amazon or
Comcast are down.

Last I checked, Amazon had the fewest 9s of the three (going back a few
years...)

~~~
syshum
Dont break their delusions that "the cloud" is the prefect place were there is
no down time, no security issues...

If you pay enough money to run things on their computers all problems are
solved. it is only when you self host that is the problem :)

------
jimpudar
I'm so happy they haven't removed the composite video out in the headphone
jack! If you didn't know, you just need a 3.5 mm TRRS connector - the
pinout[0] looks like:

T - Left Channel Audio

R - Right Channel Audio

R - Ground

S - Composite Video Out

[0] [https://www.raspberrypi-spy.co.uk/2014/07/raspberry-pi-
model...](https://www.raspberrypi-spy.co.uk/2014/07/raspberry-pi-
model-b-3-5mm-audiovideo-jack/)

~~~
driverdan
Why? What do you use composite video for? I think the last time I used
composite video for anything was 10+ years ago.

~~~
asark
Playing your emulated video games on a real CRT TV so you don't have to use
computationally-expensive CRT filters on your video output to get it to look
even sort-of the way you remember? Can't think of another use but I assume
they exist.

~~~
vernie
If you're interested in native CRT output without the quality hit of composite
video, I'd recommend taking to a looking at something like the Pi2SCART:
[http://arcadeforge.net/Pi2Jamma-
Pi2SCART/PI2SCART::264.html](http://arcadeforge.net/Pi2Jamma-
Pi2SCART/PI2SCART::264.html)

------
bscphil
> 4K!

I'm very excited about these upgrades too (especially GigE), but as far as I
can tell nothing on this news page specifies whether the Pi will also support
HDR output as part of the 4K upgrade. That's most of the practical benefit of
4K - that 4K releases tend to come with HDR10 or DolbyVision support.

Anyone know if we can expect HDR output to work? If I knew it supported that
I'd be purchasing one right now to upgrade my media center from my current Pi
3 setup.

Even the tech specs page says nothing about 10bit decoding, which is
_required_ for most real world 4K HEVC video.

> H.265 (4kp60 decode), H264 (1080p60 decode, 1080p30 encode)

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-
pi-4-model-b/...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-
pi-4-model-b/specifications/)

~~~
iruoy
The Raspberry Pi 4 B uses ARM VideoCore IV. As far as I can find HDR will only
come in the updoming VideoCore V. So no. No HDR yet.

~~~
bscphil
That's really too bad. It makes the 4K support useless for building an HTPC,
which is a common use for the Pi. As far as I can determine, several of their
competitors already support 10bit decoding, although specifics (about stable
HDR support) are sometimes hard to come by.

~~~
ggm
As a fifty seven year old, I don't have 4k eyeballs. agree you have a
limitation, not one which is holding me back since osmc does 720p just fine,
for Olde telecine mp4s of B&W movies

~~~
zeristor
I suppose a future AV improvement will be to upgrade eyeballs; iSpheres
anyone?

~~~
zupzupper
I know we're talking video here but I wanted to share something. My father
just got a new set of 'ears', he's been going deaf. They are titanium studs
that are implanted into the bone just behind the ear, about the size of pencil
erasers. They work through bone conduction. The hearing part are replaceable
electronics that snap on and off the studs.

The current gen are about the size of a quarter and are bluetooth capable, so
he can sync to his devices, watch movies, etc with these little guys tucked
behind some hair.

It got me thinking, I wonder if audio guys have started to look at some of
this sort of thing to really "hear" music perfectly. Very interesting tech.

~~~
zeristor
There are some earphones that use bone conductance, but this sounds like a
special case.

If hearing is down to tiny hairs in your ear resonating with the audio
frequency, I would have thought being hard of hearing was down to those hairs
not being able to function properly. How does bone conductance audio get
around that? Does it use a different sense?

My eyesight is also going, I have to rub my eyeball on the phone screen like
one of those anti-deorderant balls, I daresay my hearing will be next.

homo cyberia

(That's probably nonsensical latin, if anyone with a modicum of latin
knowledge wants to go all Life of Brian on it, please feel free. What is latin
for augmented human?)

------
elihu
> The power savings delivered by the smaller process geometry have allowed us
> to replace Cortex-A53 with the much more powerful, out-of-order, Cortex-A72
> core; this can execute more instructions per clock, yielding performance
> increases over Raspberry Pi 3B+ of between two and four times, depending on
> the benchmark.

Looks like the Pi 4 will be vulnerable to Spectre. That's unfortunate, since
it seems like this is quite an upgrade otherwise.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectre_(security_vulnerabilit...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectre_\(security_vulnerability\))

> ARM has reported that the majority of their processors are not vulnerable,
> and published a list of the specific processors that are affected by the
> Spectre vulnerability: Cortex-R7, Cortex-R8, Cortex-A8, Cortex-A9,
> Cortex-A15, Cortex-A17, Cortex-A57, Cortex-A72, Cortex-A73 and ARM
> Cortex-A75 cores.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, it probably is. But for many use cases that is totally unimportant.

~~~
universenz
Could you outline/bring clarity to why that is totally unimportant for many
use cases?

~~~
lgats
I suppose most uses of the RBP don't involve running 3rd party code.

Although, I do think this is an important issue to address.

------
shams93
I'm super excited as well. I figured out the secret sauce to get a low latency
kernel build I was able to get down to 20ms latency but I'm excited to see if
this can't get down to 10ms even though 20ms is acceptable low audio latency,
already with only 1 gig of ram on a pi3 ardour is usable for multitrack
recording, excited to see how this does with 4 gigs.

~~~
mixmastamyk
I recently connected a midi keyboard to our Pi3 and ran Timidity for
synthesis. It worked, but unfortunately the notes happen about half a second
after you press a key, making it rather useless. Strange, since if you dump
the midi events themselves to the console they appear to happen immediately.

I tried teaking alsa and pulseaudio settings, no luck. Also installed jack but
never got sound from it. Eight hours on the weekend wasted with nothing to
show for it. Any ideas on how to fix this?

~~~
danShumway
I installed a low-latency kernel on my desktop machine with a midi keyboard
over USB, got horrible performance until I got off of Pulseaudio.

I had some difficulty with Jack, but Alsa worked great. The main thing is you
can't run Alsa and Jack at the same time. Once I was no longer using
Pulseaudio, a lot of my problems went away -- I think it's just a really slow
interface.

I mostly worked off of [http://www.tedfelix.com/linux/linux-
midi.html](http://www.tedfelix.com/linux/linux-midi.html)

~~~
mixmastamyk
Thanks. I got the feeling there was some buffering happening somewhere, but
couldn't turn it off. Wonder how much applies to Rasbian.

------
hlandau
>Are you still using VideoCore?

>Yes. VideoCore 3D is the only publicly documented 3D graphics core for
ARM‑based SoCs, and we want to make Raspberry Pi more open over time, not
less.

This stated intention and rpi.org's actions are simply not isomorphic. If they
want to make Raspberry Pi more open, firstly, why do they publish only
abridged (read: fake) schematics? [1]

Secondly, why was rpi.org caught adding DRM chips to their optional camera
addon board? [2]

[1]
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberry...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/schematics/rpi_SCH_4b_4p0_reduced.pdf)
Note the nonsensical, incomplete nature of these schematics, and the complete
absence of details such as the USB3 ports, and most of the SoC's connections.

[2] [https://hackaday.io/project/19480-raspberry-pi-
camera-v21-re...](https://hackaday.io/project/19480-raspberry-pi-
camera-v21-reversed/log/53217-pi-camera-driver-makes-deal-with-the-devil)

~~~
Jonnax
1) They make a low cost computer where they've put significant work into
making it more open software wise.

Their revenue stream is through the sale of their hardware, why do they need
to allow people to make clones?

2) Maybe it's to do with the terms in which they get the camera module?

I don't know but I don't see them selling the camera as interoperable.

Your comment just seems to exemplify the phrase:

"No good deed goes unpunished"

They do something good but freeloaders just turn up and demand more.

~~~
hlandau
Other SBC makers don't have an issue offering full schematics, yet, due to
their smaller size, have relatively more to lose from being cloned. Moreover,
I hope nobody believes that a lack of full schematics is going to stop people
from making clones. Schematics can be reversed with not too much effort. Due
to their large audience and brand recognition, rpi actually has less to fear
from clones than smaller SBC vendors.

If anything, it seems like they've judged that their large size and brand
recognition is something that they can coast on to avoid having to offer what
other SBC vendors do.

I'm not complaining about rpi existing, I'm pointing out that what they offer
is in certain aspects inferior to the offerings of smaller SBC vendors, which
is actually surprising, given that their large size should make them much
better resourced to match or exceed the offerings of those vendors. This
causes me to question whether these values are actually a priority at all,
even if they claim so.

~~~
Jnr
I would buy cheaper RPi clones the same way I do with Arduino clones from
China.

~~~
heavenlyblue
Given the fact that a single Arduino costs about half the price of an RPi...

The only reason I would consider buying an Arduino (or similar) is for super-
low-power applications.

~~~
hannasanarion
Yeah, that's what it's meant for. RasPi is a computer, Arduino is a
microcontroller. Different tools for different jobs.

~~~
heavenlyblue
Yeah, but my point is that Arduino has a much higher premium than a Raspberry
pi.

Otherwise RPi would have been copied a long time ago at a lower price.

------
leemailll
The full specs and benchmark link:
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/raspberry-pi-4-specs-
bench...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/raspberry-pi-4-specs-benchmarks/)

~~~
vardump
Missing: SD card performance benchmark. Previous models could only read about
20 MB/s or so, while the modern SD cards can do 10x (maybe even more) that.

Is there any improvement in this? It's pretty important as RPi _usually_ boots
off it.

~~~
dchest
In the video here [https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/raspberry-pi-4-specs-
bench...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/raspberry-pi-4-specs-benchmarks/)
they said they doubled the SD card performance.

~~~
vardump
Finally! First RPi SD card performance upgrade ever.

Doubled, so I guess around 40 MB/s. Still a far cry from fastest SD cards that
can both read and write over 250 MB/s. Hopefully RPi4+ will improve on this.
:-)

~~~
benj111
People have spent however many years since the release of the last pi
suggesting improvements. It's announced _today_ offering basically everything
that people were asking for, and you are already planning for the next one?

<captainpickardfacepalm.gif>

~~~
vardump
Huh? I'm not allowed to hope for future improvements?

I'm _very happy_ for RPi4 SD improvements. Until now, RPi has had same lacking
~20 MB/s SD performance from the start. AFAIK, this is the first time ever
there's been any _hardware_ improvement in this regard.

I've had a microsdxc card with 90 MB/s reads and 80 MB/s writes since early
2014. Some current cards can read & write more than 250 MB/s, so there's still
room for improvement.

As 95-99% of all RPis boot from (micro) SD and use it as primary storage, I'd
say SD performance is a rather fundamental (often ignored) aspect of RPi
performance.

~~~
benj111
"Huh? I'm not allowed to hope for future improvements"

Of course you can. My tongue was very much in cheek :)

...but still, it was announced _today_ , savour the moment :P

------
zxcvbn4038
My young son got a 3B+ for Christmas and it has provided no end of
entertainment. He discovered Minecraft early on and that ha led to him
starting learning to code so I think that was a great investment, probably the
best ever.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
What does he do with it? From what I’ve seen, most people throw these in a
drawer instead of find educational value in it. Would be interested in
anecdotes where it led to something positive and what approach worked out.

~~~
edm0nd
I put Kodi and Raspbian on mine. Use it to stream movies mainly.

------
nsporillo
Since the link appears to be down, you can find some good information here:
[https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/raspberry-
pi-4-b,6193.h...](https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/raspberry-
pi-4-b,6193.html)

I was also looking on Canakit and it looks like the 4GB version is in pre-
order to be delivered in mid July.

~~~
aerophilic
For those just wanting specs, here is a summary from the table from the
article comparing it to RPI3 (left new):

CPU: 1.5-GHz vs 1.4-GHz (same cores)

RAM: selectable 1, 2, 4GB (depending on which version) vs 1 GB

Video out: 2 micro hdmi out vs 1 Max resolution 4K @60hz vs 2560x1600

USB: 2x3.0,2x2.0 vs 4x2.0

Ethernet: Gigabit vs 330MB

Wireless: Bluetooth 5.0 vs 4.1

Charging: USB-C vs USB micro

Power requirement: 3A at 5V vs 2.5A at 5V

Size/weight: 43g vs 50g

Note: somewhat skeptical on power draw, as RPI3 would occasionally spike
higher than 3A, but we will see how it handles “brown outs”.

Either way, pretty excited :)

~~~
ubergesundheit
> CPU: 1.5-GHz vs 1.4-GHz (same cores)

Isn't it Cortex-A72 vs Cortex-A53 ?

~~~
opencl
It is, and the A72 has ~2-3x the IPC of the A53 depending on workload.

~~~
aerophilic
Realize I should have added that... but no way to edit original post... is
there an easy way to do so?

~~~
opencl
You can edit posts but only within a limited time window, I think it's
something like an hour. If you don't see an edit button you can't do anything
about it.

------
iClaudiusX
I'm most excited about the modern A72 cores, upgraded hardware decode, and up
to 4 GB RAM. They really listened and delivered what most people wanted in a
next gen RPi.

------
Moxdi
No normal sized HDMI sucks, I don't want to buy another adapter, aside from
that this looks really cool, can't wait to get one

~~~
dijit
C'mon, a mini-hdmi<->hdmi cable is 50kr ($5), surely you can just buy one and
be done with it, no adapter needed.

[https://www.netonnet.se/art/ljud-och-bild/kablar/hdmi-
kablar...](https://www.netonnet.se/art/ljud-och-bild/kablar/hdmi-
kablar/andersson-hdmi-hdmi-mini-15m-black/166806.13707/)

~~~
llao
The cheapest maybe, but don't I need to watch for specs and DRM features and
everything?

~~~
matthewmacleod
HDMI to micro-HDMI is just a straight passive adapter - only the physical
shape of the port is different, and feature support isn’t really a thing. In
this case it’s obviously done because the HDMI connector is annoyingly bulky
if you want two of them, though I’m surprised a stacked connector wasn’t a
better option.

~~~
pas
Stacking is risky, because the end of cables might be unreasonably large, thus
two might not fit on top of each other that close. Also HDMI cables tend to be
pretty bulky, they might simply strain the board too much?

Or there were no cheap enough stacked port.

------
PakG1
Gigabit Ethernet? I'm tempted to grab a few and try running Pi-Hole for my
whole organization (~1200 users) and see how that goes. :) I know you can set
up Pi-Hole on Ubuntu VMs. But there's something so attractive to me about
running it separate from your hypervisors and closer to the core switch on
very very cheap hardware.... Been curious about Pi-Hole on my bigger work
scale for a while, this may very well tip me to trying it out.

~~~
dingaling
Pi-Hole is a wrapper around dnsmasq, so you could just run that on your base
OS with the same configuration files. Add gravity.sh if you want automated
blocklist updating:

[https://lowendbox.com/blog/host-your-own-dns-now-
with-100-mo...](https://lowendbox.com/blog/host-your-own-dns-now-
with-100-more-ad-block/)

If you already have an available server there's no need to spin up a VM to
host another OS instance just to run native software...

~~~
guy_c
Someone in the comments of that post recommends this automatically updated
blocklist [https://github.com/notracking/hosts-
blocklists](https://github.com/notracking/hosts-blocklists)

------
zackmorris
Does anyone have a link for building a Raspberry Pi cluster over gigabit
ethernet? A quick search turned up some stuff:

[https://medium.com/@glmdev/building-a-raspberry-pi-
cluster-7...](https://medium.com/@glmdev/building-a-raspberry-pi-
cluster-784f0df9afbd)

[https://epcced.github.io/wee_archlet/](https://epcced.github.io/wee_archlet/)

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/cluster-computer-
raspberry...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/cluster-computer-raspberry-
pi-3/)

Specifically, I'd like to find software that makes the cluster appear as a
single memory address space and N identical CPUs/cores.

When I'm in that OS/VM/kernel, whatever you want to call it, I want to be able
to experiment with running stuff like Elixir or Go and have the runtime handle
the virtual memory and cache coherency stuff between the nodes. I don't want
to deal with any manual memory management at all. I just want rules of thumb
regarding rough latency between N nodes and M routers for whatever network
topology it uses.

Icing on the cake would be if I could run something like IPFS (or another hash
tree) and have data distribution handled under the hood and appear as a single
directory structure.

The goal being to play around with stuff like neural nets and ray tracing
without having to use any proprietary frameworks. It should just appear as say
a 256 core computer with however many GB or ram and however many TB of hard
drive space I give it.

~~~
zackmorris
Just searched a bit more for MPI integration with various languages. I find
things like this kind of heartbreaking:

[https://godoc.org/github.com/cpmech/gosl/mpi](https://godoc.org/github.com/cpmech/gosl/mpi)

It provides MPI bindings in Go, but they really should have provided an MPI
layer internally so that the Go metaphors of things like channels and
goroutines "just work" with no special syntax.

I think this is where I'm getting stuck. So much cluster software provides
interfaces to send/receive data and get the current thread's CPU id and total
number of CPUs. But I'm not finding much info on doing this directly in the
kernel or language runtime so that the client can be written in a topology-
agnostic fashion.

Edit: there doesn't seem to be a Go-native MPI runtime (yet)
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
nuts/t7Vjpfu0...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
nuts/t7Vjpfu0sjQ)

~~~
AceJohnny2
I believe Erlang's messaging/multithreaded primitives work over the network?

------
jamesfmilne
Here are some technical details on the new chip:

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberry...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/bcm2711/README.md)

And a preliminary data sheet:

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberry...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/bcm2711/rpi_DATA_2711_1p0_preliminary.pdf)

------
discreditable
I wish they'd integrate PoE (without the hat). That chip they're using appears
to support it.
[http://www.trxcom.com/Product/product/id/353.html](http://www.trxcom.com/Product/product/id/353.html)

~~~
vardump
I guess they needed to drop that and a lot more to hit $35 price target.

~~~
picantePepper
The poe hat costs $25 USD so it makes sense they needed to drop it

------
icefo
I'm very happy about that !

I needed to build a low power Nas with ZFS and the only board that could do
the job (gigabit Ethernet, sata IO, powerful 64 bits processor, 4GB of ram)
was the rockpro64. Sadly I discovered after receiving it that it can't run
regular Linux distros out of the box. I had to download an image from some guy
on GitHub. He seemed reasonably trustworthy since it was linked from the
manufacturer's page but there's still a small chance that my Nas is part of
some botnet now. It's something that can't happen with major manufacturer's
like raspberry.

~~~
amelius
> (gigabit Ethernet, sata IO, powerful 64 bits processor)

The RPi4 doesn't have sata.

~~~
icefo
Damn I read the article a bit too fast, neither does the rockpro64 but it has
pci-e and the manufacturer sells a sata card.

An usb3-> sata adaptater is ok if the USB bus is reasonably fast. I care more
about being able to update my board and trusting what runs on it than pure
speed

------
MichaelMoser123
The book 'kubernetes up and running' had a description on how to set up a
kubernetes cluster out of raspberry pies. I guess a setup with the new pies
would look a bit more real.

~~~
rarecoil
I have a PicoCluster 3S [1] kit I bought to make a clean Kubernetes cluster. I
just ordered 3 4GB RPi 4s for it. I'm very excited. I use an ODROID-C2 as a
home server for most tasks, and while the ARM cores are sufficiently fast,
with some work I run out of memory and swap a lot. I will test to see if one
of these could be a suitable replacement vs. an ODROID-XU4/XU4Q.

[1]
[https://www.picocluster.com/collections/pico-3/products/pico...](https://www.picocluster.com/collections/pico-3/products/pico-3-raspberry-
pi?variant=42238664332)

~~~
turdnagel
If you don't mind could you explain what your use case for something like this
is?

------
leemailll
The most important change for me is finally Ethernet is not throttled through
usb2

------
intsunny
The RPI4 w/ 4GB RAM is going to be a very welcomed upgrade in the emulation
scene. N64, PS1, Dreamcast and PSP games will run so much smoother.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Does the 4 have a composite output, or is there a hat for it? My game room has
a CRT and while I'd love to stick to original hardware, the price of getting
it to read games from non-original media (which is getting harder and harder
to come by) is pretty high. An RPi 4 could be reasonable alternative.

~~~
Lutzb
google pi2scart

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
But then I need two adapters, and twice the price of the Pi alone, so I guess
I'm better off with just using an old computer.

PS: Though, if I ever get my hands on a decent arcade monitor this sort of
thing would be wicked cool for a MAME cab.

------
voppe
This is absolutely great.

The RPi was already exceptional for its price point, and this version seems to
address the few problems it had (lack of Gigabit, USB speed and RAM capacity)
and add onto it even more features. It almost seems too good to be true.

Can't wait!

------
jokoon
The only issue I have with the Rpi is the microSD lifespan. Of course you can
make it read only, but at that point I would pay $10 more to have at least 1GB
or less of quality flash memory on it. I've heard microSD will always die at
some point. Of course you can also boot from USB too.

I'm also waiting for a new rpi zero.

~~~
eemil
You can get industrial microSD cards for not that much money. Mouser has a
couple models with MLC flash for under 20 EUR. E.g. SDSDQAF3-016G-XI

------
andr
I wish there were some improvements in the I/O aspect of the board. Having
tried to use an RPi for a small automation project, I felt limited by the
single ADC input and single PWM output. I was faced with using an Arduino
daughter board to do the actual IO or going with a BeagleBoard.

~~~
tsmarsh
Driving an arduino from a pi is still the way to go, which is a shame. I’d
have liked to have seen more PWM too.

~~~
pashky
Look at pca9685-based i2c pwm driver boards, it gives you 16 channels and is
much more stable and easier to control from userland code than RPi gpios.

------
swebs
Does anyone know if it can boot from USB? I know one of the last models was
able to after changing some firmware settings and the Raspberry Pi foundation
mentioned adding better support for that in the future. MicroSD cards are just
too prone to corruption to be running your OS off of.

~~~
jamesfmilne
From the Raspberry Pi 4 Boot EEPROM readme:

"Support for these additional bootmodes will be added in the future via
optional bootloader updates. The current schedule is to release PXE boot
first, then USB boot."

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberry...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/booteeprom.md)

------
boromi
Anyone have a good NAS setup guide using the Raspberry Pi? I've been wanting
to get a Synology but gawk at the crazy prices for such limited specs. I'm
thinking a DIY solution will be much cheaper.

~~~
roboyoshi
Not for the pi specifically, but if you want a simple FileServer, then a
debian (raspbian) samba setup is pretty much done in a few minutes:
[https://wiki.debian.org/SambaServerSimple](https://wiki.debian.org/SambaServerSimple)
Storage could be attached via USB3 or you can just use a big SD Card (maybe
~200GB)

------
lawik
Can't wait to try Nerves ([https://nerves-project.org/](https://nerves-
project.org/)) on this. Waiting for the US-based devs to wake up to find out
what they think.

This is a stunning upgrade in my eyes. Going to evaluate how it would work as
a dev desktop too. Just mount it behind a monitor. iHackintosh?

~~~
rgovostes
The Raspberry Pi has an ARM processor, while macOS requires an x86_64
processor, so you could not build a Hackintosh. One could conceivably run iOS,
as enough is understood to emulate the OS on similar hardware (see
[https://alephsecurity.com/2019/06/17/xnu-qemu-
arm64-1/](https://alephsecurity.com/2019/06/17/xnu-qemu-arm64-1/)).

~~~
lawik
Ah, I was more thinking about the computer-and-screen form factor. But I see
that was unclear on my part :)

Have to look at that iOS thing. Would be interesting.

------
oblio
Has anyone set up a Kubernetes cluster using several RPIs? How did it go? Got
any recommendations for distributions, tools, etc.?

~~~
Fiahil
I'm using Rancher's k3s[1] on a Rock64, and it works perfectly. I maxed out
the capacity recently and I was looking to add more nodes to my cluster. Looks
like the new Rpi 4 would be a good addition !

[1] [https://k3s.io/](https://k3s.io/)

~~~
weavie
I'm curious. What do you use it for?

~~~
Fiahil
Radarr, Sonarr, Bazarr, Plex, a small Nginx, and soon a Pi-Hole and VPN. It's
a great companion for an iPad Pro, so you can also use it as a development
machine when coder.com finally release an ARM docker image !
([https://github.com/cdr/code-server/issues/35](https://github.com/cdr/code-
server/issues/35))

------
robsalasco
benchmarks here! [https://blog.hackster.io/benchmarking-machine-learning-on-
th...](https://blog.hackster.io/benchmarking-machine-learning-on-the-new-
raspberry-pi-4-model-b-88db9304ce4)

~~~
akavel
Thanks! I was especially interested in the cooling situation with RPi, and the
article you linked to seems to provide some valuable information & further
links in this regard (section "Heating and Cooling":
[https://blog.hackster.io/benchmarking-machine-learning-on-
th...](https://blog.hackster.io/benchmarking-machine-learning-on-the-new-
raspberry-pi-4-model-b-88db9304ce4#d358))

------
mhd
This looks usable for desktop tasks, does anyone have tips for a good display
to pair with it, optimized for energy saving (in the 24", FullHD class)?

~~~
PkBuzios
I was thinking the same. This is a great compact and low-budget desktop

------
peterburkimsher
My first reaction to the specs:

Pros:

\+ USB 3: Very nice! Finally a pocket-sized, fast USB host.

\+ Dual HDMI: Could be useful as a projector computer.

\+ 1.5 GHz: Good, it might be fast enough for some real work.

\+ Gigabit Ethernet: Excellent for those using it as a NAS.

\+ USB-C for power: Not surprising, it's the standard now.

Cons:

\- MicroHDMI: Incompatible with the 800x480 HDMI 3.5" screen [1]. Also
different again to the MiniHDMI on the Pi Zero (will there be a new Pi Zero
soon? Who knows.)

\- Power consumption! They recommend a 15W power supply, which means I'm
pretty sure this won't run on batteries.

[1] [https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-3-5-inch-800x480-IPS-
LCD...](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-3-5-inch-800x480-IPS-LCD-Touch-
Screen-Display-USB-HDMI-Monitor-For-Raspberry-Pi/32907399620.html)

~~~
mustardo
Con for me is still SD storage :-( At least now an SSD over USB3 should be
reasonably fast

~~~
peterburkimsher
How about a RAMDisk?

[https://hackaday.com/2019/04/08/give-your-raspberry-pi-sd-
ca...](https://hackaday.com/2019/04/08/give-your-raspberry-pi-sd-card-a-break-
log-to-ram/)

~~~
mustardo
certainly a good idea for stuff / locations that have regular writes, just be
nice to use a more durable boot disk, hopefully booting via USB storage is
well supported

~~~
kingosticks
It's well supported in the model 3 now so that seems extremely likely.

~~~
kingosticks
I stand corrected. Turns out it's implemented quite differently and neither
netboot or booting from mass storage is supported for pi 4 yet. Hopefully we
won't have to wait long.

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberry...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/booteeprom.md)

------
phosphophyllite
WOW, if USB3 and NIC are dedicated devices (not share one usb bus) this is
amazing little machine!

~~~
Fredej
According to the article the NIC is connected through dedicated RGMII - not
through USB3.

~~~
Mindwipe
Yeah, this seems like a very significant improvement for a lot of
applications.

------
schappim
Wow the LAN improvements are wild!

I'm getting on our
([https://piaustralia.com.au/](https://piaustralia.com.au/)) internal Gigabit
network:

RPi4B Ethernet: 912mbps RPi3B+ ethernet: 294mbps

That USB 3.0 controller makes all the difference.

~~~
Fredej
Looks like the ethernet is connected directly through RGMII - meaning the USB
3.0 controller is likely completely out of the picture. That would mean you
can run full throttle ethernet without affecting the USB speed at all.

------
kyriakos
RPI would be awesome for NAS if you could connect SATA somehow

~~~
tmikaeld
The USB 3.0 ports should give 100MB/s (Benchmarks show up to +300MB/s), and
you can mirror two disks for RAID-1.

With 4GB of RAM, you'd even be able to use ZFS.

~~~
chongli
_With 4GB of RAM, you 'd even be able to use ZFS._

Does it use ECC memory? If not, you should not use ZFS. Without ECC memory,
ZFS carries the nasty risk of writing good data with a bad checksum, leading
to data loss which would not occur in other filesystems (those that do not try
to correct errors on the fly like ZFS).

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
As I understand it, this is just a myth. Here's a post [0] from Matthew
Ahrens, one of the co-founders of ZFS who has remained active in its
development:

> There's nothing special about ZFS that requires/encourages the use of ECC
> RAM more so than any other filesystem. If you use UFS, EXT, NTFS, btrfs, etc
> without ECC RAM, you are just as much at risk as if you used ZFS without ECC
> RAM. Actually, ZFS can mitigate this risk to some degree if you enable the
> unsupported ZFS_DEBUG_MODIFY flag (zfs_flags=0x10). This will checksum the
> data while at rest in memory, and verify it before writing to disk, thus
> reducing the window of vulnerability from a memory error.

[0]
[https://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?p=26303271#p2630...](https://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?p=26303271#p26303271)

~~~
flyinghamster
> Actually, ZFS can mitigate this risk to some degree if you enable the
> unsupported ZFS_DEBUG_MODIFY flag (zfs_flags=0x10).

Ooooo, I hadn't heard about that one. I have one non-ECC box running ZFS where
I might want to enable this. If the performance impact is negligible, it'd be
worth trying.

------
monocasa
Huh, the new cores are Spectre vulnerable for the first time for RPi.

~~~
Zenst
ah, because of the out of order instruction processing with the SMP. Not
thought about that, but the speed bumps all round will more than absorb any OS
mitigation overhead.

~~~
lucb1e
This was my first thought when I saw "out of order" in the post. Would have
been fair to mention this introduces customers to a whole new class of
vulnerabilities, but I guess that's not exactly promo material...

------
Zenst
Cool, found a review already:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG5n-e7wDOQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG5n-e7wDOQ)

------
dxxvi
What is an AMD/Intel CPU as powerful as this RPi4 CPU?

~~~
opencl
Going by the "3x faster than Pi 3" claim it should be roughly on par with
desktop CPUs from around 10 years ago (Core 2 Quad Q6600, Athlon II X4 600e)
or the modern quad core Atom CPUs like say the x7-Z8750.

~~~
Zenst
Rocking a Core2 duo 6600 for the past 11 years, so I'll let you know as that
is what it will be replaced with. Been looking at a ARM solution for while,
whilst the current 3b+ are good, the ram limitation and IO speeds as well as
just short on some graphics grunt, did limit what they could do.

Whilst no SATA, the USB3 should be enough and the boost in memory alone, makes
desktop replacement utterly viable.

But there are solutions out there with SATA and even PCIe slot(s), though
support is a factor and with Raspberry, you have that support base that tips
the balance. After all, having extra features with bugs compared to less extra
features and solid support to deal with any bugs in a timely manner as well as
a user base that can eyeball saturate an issue. Well, that's priceless as that
will save you so much time, hassel and stress.

~~~
opencl
Geekbench puts the Q6600 and existing A72 SoCs (that are clocked a bit higher
than the Pi 4) directly on par at ~1500 single core score but it would
certainly be interesting to see some detailed real world benchmarking between
them.

------
ksec
I wonder why they don't price the 4GB model at $50. And get rid of the 2GB
Model.

I know they are a Charity, but the pricing structure seems odd, would it be
the case the 2GB and 4GB and making some money and 1GB being a loss leader?

I wonder how much is the actual BOM Cost for the $35 model.

And in terms of VideoCore, how does it compare to other commercial GPU like
Adreno and Mali?

~~~
IshKebab
I think you're right - 1GB is so they can still say it is $35, and I doubt
they make much money on it (or maybe even a loss).

And I agree, 3 models seems like a lot.

------
AnIdiotOnTheNet
This is neat, but I can't help but despair at all the now-more-over-
engineered-than-ever LED blinkers that will result.

------
ChuckMcM
Nice upgrade, I chuckled at the pricing of 1G, 2G, and 4G models as $35, $45,
$55 (at least in the US). And that they are pushing it as a desktop. They
might start looking like a computer company if they aren't careful.

At some point I think they really should consider offering an official case or
something :-).

~~~
Zenst
They already do official cases, though for some, this:
[https://hackaday.com/2019/06/21/grate-design-on-this-
cutting...](https://hackaday.com/2019/06/21/grate-design-on-this-cutting-edge-
raspberry-pi-case/)

------
Scene_Cast2
So on one hand, I get the excitement. This is a very popular platform that has
a ton of community support and does a bunch of stuff. On the other hand, it
isn't _great_ at anything (besides the community - which shouldn't be
underestimated, sure). It's also using a pretty proprietary chip - if you
build a project off of a Pi, it's hard to migrate to a custom PCB.

As a NAS, you probably would want ECC and a bunch of SATA ports (I'm using a
Helios4 for this purpose). You can't use it as a router / pfSense without a
second gigabit ethernet. As a media box, you'd want a SATA port and more
display out options (and maybe beefier GPU).

But on the other hand, everyone including me has one. (I got one for flashing
some SPI chips with Coreboot BIOS). Perhaps the versatility is the killer
feature.

~~~
jdboyd
I think that aside from versatility and community, the other big thing these
have been great at is long term availability. Just look at how many other Pi
"killers" have come and gone pretty rapidly, or never ended up getting good OS
support.

I will say, I suspect that for a media box, USB3 storage may be good enough.

------
hevi_jos
Wow, they solved one of the big problems with raspberrys, ethernet was
terrible.

Now for me there is another very important one for things that stay connected
24 hours: refrigeration. There is a need at least for aluminum cases with
holes for wifi.

Right now only Chinese make those, so it takes a long time to get those.

------
harel
Their site is inaccessible at the moment. I'm guessing you're all buying one
right now...

~~~
marcosdumay
Seems to be a larger problem:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20262214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20262214)

------
Copenjin
FINALLY. The 4Gb of RAM will be useful for a lot of stuff for those who
normally used ARM VPSes.

------
gloflo
Oh this is great. WiFi and gbit ethernet onboard is what I needed.

Is USB and network bandwidth still shared?

~~~
slartibardfast0
"The Ethernet controller on the main SoC is connected to an external Broadcom
PHY over a dedicated RGMII link, providing full throughput. USB is provided
via an external VLI controller, connected over a single PCI Express Gen 2
lane, and providing a total of 4Gbps of bandwidth, shared between the four
ports."

Better than one could've hoped!!

~~~
llao
Oh wow, this will make one of my projects go from four raspberrys to one.

------
roland35
Now I'll have another single board computer to try and figure out what to do
with it!

------
tsaoyu
Every year we upgrade our autonomous sailboat controller to the latest
Raspberry Pi. This year we face a situation to choose from Jetson Nano and RPi
4. Even the decision is hard to made, now is an exciting moment for robot
makers.

~~~
snek
Damn I remember back when the TK1 was the new kid on the block. The nano looks
awesome, I'm gonna have to get my hands on one of these!

------
move-on-by
Interesting that they added dual HDMI but no hardware clock. I don't think
I've ever owned a device with dual HDMI outputs. Gigabit Ethernet will be
great, I might finally get around to setting up FreeNAS server

------
rsync
The info page suggests connecting two 4k displays (one to each of the two HDMI
ports).

However, given that there are _also_ two USB3 ports, couldn't I drive a total
of four 4k displays ?

I don't know if USB3 can drive 4k @ 120hz, however ...

------
tamalsaha001
How usable are these $35 - 1GB versions? I have never used one. Just curious.

~~~
swebs
Depends entirely on how you want to use it. You're not going to be opening
Slack, but it's more than plenty for a KODI player, home server, VPN server,
seedbox, piHole, robot controller, home automation, etc.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
My god but this post says a lot about Slack doesn't it?

------
schappim
I have a Raspberry Pi 4 Model B in front of me and have just run some
benchmarks using the Phoronix Test Suite.

TL;DR: Prime CPU test; Pi4B: 60 seconds, Pi3B+, 80 seconds, Render test: Pi4B
27fps at 720p, Pi3B+ 16fps at 720p.

Zips of the test reports:

    
    
      http://cdn.littlebird.com.au/rpi4/test-4-b.zip
      http://cdn.littlebird.com.au/rpi4/test-pi-3-b-plus.zip

~~~
bscphil
Hi, thanks for running this. It's helpful information. Something strange is
that in your cpuinfo the SoC is detected as BCM2835, while in all the spec
sheets online it's supposed to be BCM2711. Do you know if you are possibly
working with a different version of the hardware?

One reason this is important is that some of us in this thread are trying to
work out what the video decoding and 4K HDMI capabilities are with this new
hardware. In particular, the specs say the BCM2711 is supposed to be a
VideoCore VI SoC, but your dmesg is showing that the vc4 driver blob is being
used.

If you could add any information that would help that would be awesome!

~~~
monocasa
BCM2835 vs BCM2711 is all in software, the board itself doesn't tell you
explicitly.

The regular vc4 drivers are just an rpc to the code running on the GPU with
start.elf. I wouldn't be surprised if the old drivers just worked.

~~~
bscphil
That's probably the right explanation. Thanks!

------
talkingtab
I bought an NVidia Jetson Nano 4GB memory- because I liked the Raspberry Pi so
much, but the Pi 3 does not really work as a development machine. The Nano
does really pretty well with the addition of a fan, swap space, a good power
supply (adafruit). The BIG problem with the Nano is that it is arm64 and the
availability of the Arm64 linux things (like Docker images) is limited.

I ordered a 4GB Pi4 which seems to have advantages, and I assume the
availability of Arm64 images will sky rocket?

~~~
tootie
That's interesting. Would be a cool use case to carry around a hi-res
Chromebook for light use and plug in to a Pi or Jetson for dev work.

------
pickle-wizard
Last year VMware demoed ESXi on ARM. With the Raspberry PI getting 4GB of RAM
that would be usable. Hopefully they release it. It would make a great low
power homelab.

------
lgats
FCC ID: [https://fccid.io/2ABCB-RPI4B](https://fccid.io/2ABCB-RPI4B) Raspberry
Pi 4 Model B 1GB, 2GB, 4GB + 8GB [https://fccid.io/2ABCB-RPI4B/Users-
Manual/Installation-Guide...](https://fccid.io/2ABCB-RPI4B/Users-
Manual/Installation-Guide-4325666)

8 GB variant must be coming soon...

------
kup0
I really don't need to upgrade from my rPi3 since I only use it as a Pi-hole,
but I'm considering a rPi4 just for the fact that it's going to be an insane
performance increase over the 3. Not to mention the move to 28nm might make it
run cooler/etc as well. Maybe I can find a different use for the 4, who knows.
At this kind of price, it's a no-brainer, though

------
theknarf
I'm a bit disappointed that they added type-D (micro) HDMI instead of just two
more USB-C ports. If I need to use a dongle anyway (since I can't just plug
inn normal HDMI) why not USB-C?

Preferably I'd like a version with 4 usb-c ports, 1 normal hdmi, and two
normal usb ports. That way I could have it setup with just usb-c, but can
still plugin legacy connectors when needed.

~~~
alexisread
microHDMI-HDMI is passive, as mentioned by another poster. The issue here is
the software - two standard HDMI (electrically) ports can be really well
supported by all the software, meaning that it can all be multi-monitor
friendly. USB-C uses hardware so wouldn't have the support, see the issues
with HDMI-VGA when the first pie came out.

As an aside, they probably went with microHDMI as they're smaller (and hence
cheaper in cost and area) on the board, and put less force with heavy
connectors. Lastly, many android tablets have the microHDMI connector so
they're easy to get hold of (first world anyway).

------
stirfrykitty
I'm happy to see the 4GB RAM and better overall performance now available for
a mere $55. I admin over a dozen RPis at work for signage and sometimes they
barely keep up, but as a non-profit, we don't have the budget for much else.
We can afford the new Pis, however, so I will likely be upgrading them this
year.

I'll likely buy one for home to replace my aging Pi-hole.

~~~
ryacko
Are you using web apps or presentation software for signage?

~~~
stirfrykitty
We use Screenly. It's rather basic and managed from a cloud account that can
see the devices. There is no SSH or other "admin" access beyond the Web GUI
that allows you to name/rename/remove and group screens based on their onsite
locations for common signage. We've had issues with them and I'm looking for
software to replace Screenly that will run on Raspbian or other Unix-like ARM
OS.

~~~
mvip
Author of Screenly here. Please ping me on Twitter (@vpetersson) to see how we
can help.

------
johnchristopher
> Full-throughput Gigabit Ethernet > Two USB 3.0 and two USB 2.0 ports

Does it mean no more shared bus and full bandwidth for ethernet and USB ?

> We’ve moved from USB micro-B to USB-C for our power connector. This supports
> an extra 500mA of current, ensuring we have a full 1.2A for downstream USB
> devices, even under heavy CPU load.

For each USB port ? Also, does it mean USB-C is soon to be ubiquitous ?

------
jejones3141
Thanks--there have been enough April Fools videos of supposed Raspberry Pi 4s
that when I saw one this morning, I was suspicious.

~~~
seeken
I fell for one of those videos last week... Didn't notice it was April fools
until I went back this morning, confused. Guess I need to stop letting Youtube
pick the videos I watch.

------
garrison
> the much more powerful, out-of-order, Cortex-A72 core

Does this mean the new Raspberry Pi is now susceptible to Spectre-type
vulnerabilities?

------
alskdj21
Anyone here uses Pi for full time development?

------
anovikov
Great!! What about GPU upgrade? I have a client with a project which only
'kind of' works on a model 3B, he needs about 2x the GPU encoding capability.
Is there a chance model 4 will be able to encode a single full HD
(1080p/30fps) or two 720p/30fps video streams, into H264, even if on easiest
encoding settings?

------
mgamache
Windows 10 ARM FTW [ducks]

(seriously the ram and video processing updates make me wonder if they were
added in-part for Windows)

------
kregasaurusrex
Comparing the shipping prices across the official retailers, Chicago
Electronic Distributors was the cheapest at ~$6 whereas CanaKit and Element14
were both more than $10. Also bought a USB-C charger for it since the various
old phone chargers I have don't supply enough amperage to the board.

------
hendry
If Youtube hardware video decoding works smoothly on Raspbian's browser, I'll
be tempted to switch.

------
phosphophyllite
Is it possible to obtain proprietary driver for video core (in the sake of
gaining extra video performance)?

------
itsfirat
This thing can easily replace my laptop.

~~~
asark
For the 4GB model, my very usable if somewhat low-end IBM Thinkpad ~15yrs ago
had about 1/10 as much memory. Probably similar on the processor—I bet one
core on this is something like 3x as fast as the single-core Celeron I had in
that thing. Video capabilities are so much better it'd be hard to even compare
them. IO's much faster—5400RPM spinning rust on that laptop, the SDCard's
probably a lot faster even, let alone the USB3. The _only_ reason this thing
might not make an excellent desktop these days is all the bloated web shit we
use.

------
figers
Hope someone tries this and lets us know how it goes
[https://liliputing.com/2019/02/this-app-lets-you-run-
windows...](https://liliputing.com/2019/02/this-app-lets-you-run-
windows-10-on-a-raspberry-pi.html)

------
mjlee
There are some additional, very detailed benchmarks available here:

[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/333973011_Raspberry...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/333973011_Raspberry_Pi_4B_32_Bit_Benchmarks)

------
mvip
...if they could only fix the storage. Using SD cards for this workload is a
very bad fit.

~~~
stedaniels
Why don't you just use USB3 storage?

~~~
mvip
That's fine for your desk, but hardly a good solution when deploying Raspberry
Pis in the wild.

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
Why not? I'm not very familiarized with this space, but couldn't you just use
a low-profile USB flash drive like this [0]?

[0]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GK9921C/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GK9921C/)

~~~
mvip
In theory, yes (but quality varies a lot on them). The point is that adding a
proper eMMC would have made the device a lot more "production ready".

~~~
jamesfmilne
That's why they make the Compute Module with the option for eMMC storage.

------
mschuster91
Too bad the USB-C slot is only used for supplying power instead of being a
proper Thunderbolt slot with support for acting as a USB device or attaching
external PCIe cards. But well, that's a thing for the 4+ then I guess...

~~~
cerberusss
Yaeh, it would be awesome if you'd be able to just plug in that RPi into a
dock. We're not there yet!

Still I'm very glad to get rid of any and all USB except USB-C.

------
gigatexal
Has anyone had success using an ARM based system for local development in
Linux?

~~~
wrong_variable
Depends on what you are doing.

~~~
nottorp
Yes, but you're running off a sloooow sd card which may slow you down a bit if
you compile stuff.

Other than that it's just a normal linux computer.

Mind, I've only done command line and text mode editors, if you want the full
desktop and a ram hungry IDE it's going to hurt more.

~~~
nottorp
Another important thing to mention: if you're compiling and logging to the sd
card, buy a lot of them because they'll die on you. They're not designed for
this many writes.

~~~
imtringued
Why bother with obsolete SD cards then? Here is an SSD for 15€ [0]. Pair it
with a 5€ USB to SATA adapter and you're ready to go.

[0] [https://www.alternate.de/Apacer/AS350-120-GB-Solid-State-
Dri...](https://www.alternate.de/Apacer/AS350-120-GB-Solid-State-
Drive/html/product/1366606?campaign=SSD/Apacer/1366606)

~~~
dchest
Or external SSD drive. I ran RPi successfully on this:

[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KingDian-Newest-item-
Portabl...](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KingDian-Newest-item-Portable-SSD-
USB-3-0-120GB-240GB-500GB-External-Solid-State-Drive-Best/32843026641.html)

and also have this:

[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KingSpec-External-SSD-
hard-d...](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KingSpec-External-SSD-hard-
drive-120GB-SSD-240GB-500GB-Portable-SSD-External-hard-drive-1TB-
hdd/32848432283.html)

These are cheap Chinese SSDs, so I'm not sure about their longevity. There are
also similar Samsung SSDs for ~2x price.

Another alternative is to get a good industrial SD card.

------
epmaybe
For the sbc folk - is there a board that runs on 5V like the raspberry Pi
_and_ has power data and video over usb type c? Most if not all boards I've
found only support power or data, or require 12V.

------
agumonkey
They were already the most used, it's gonna be even more so. Impressive

------
k_sze
I really wish there’s an official 64-bit build of Raspbian to go with it.

~~~
mkl
There isn't?

Hm. It seems you are right. The linked article says

> New Raspbian software

> To support Raspberry Pi 4, we are shipping a radically overhauled operating
> system, based on the forthcoming Debian 10 Buster release.

which is ambiguous, but [https://medium.com/pi-
top/raspberrypi4-f38f12633345](https://medium.com/pi-
top/raspberrypi4-f38f12633345) says

> One slightly unusual point to mention is that despite the 64-bit processor,
> the kernel that supports the entire operating system is currently only
> 32-bit, for now. Raspberry Pi have assured us that this will be updated in
> future once things have settled down after the launch.

------
blodovnik
The latest model in top drawer computing!

I'll definitely get one though. Good specs.

------
petersonh
Looks awesome! Wish they had added analogue inputs, does anyone know why they
don't do this? Worked on a project where I needed analogue input, and I had to
use a Pi/Arduino combo.

------
totaldude87
Now all I need is a digitizer to port and make a full blown smart screen(or
whatever thingy) with android or Ubuntu(possible?!) or do 100 other stuff that
i planned with pi 1 :|

------
lloydatkinson
It feels like every time I get round to doing a project with a Pi they create
a new one with literally no indication or advertising. Suddenly out of the
blue a new one appears.

~~~
jalfresi
I hear you, just bought 4 rpi 3 b+ for a k8s cluster last week and this drops
today. Urgh.

~~~
kingosticks
I hit this with the release of the model 3.

But it is sort of refreshing not to have the early announcements and then wait
for ages for the actual release. And to then either have further delays or
find a half finished product that was rushed out to meet some promised
deadline. Plus I like waking up to surprise rpi announcements!

~~~
jalfresi
Oh absolutely! This is great news!

Just means i can start planning my upgrade before ive even built the first
version lol

------
neals
Any suggestions or experiences with write-intensive applications? My SD-card
fails every few months. Is there a more reliable storage option that's easy to
implement?

~~~
environment
Suggestion: swissbit sd cards [https://www.swissbit.com/products/nand-flash-
products/micros...](https://www.swissbit.com/products/nand-flash-
products/microsd-memory-cards/)

I live in Norway and can recommend digikey or mouser for sensible price and
shipping cost. Both suppliers are exceptionally professional, minimum order
quantities of 1. [https://www.digikey.com/](https://www.digikey.com/)
[https://mouser.com/](https://mouser.com/) I have experience with swissbit
products, but not the sd cards.

Edit: A different trick is to run the bootloader on the sd card as usual, but
the OS itself can be elsewhere, usb hdd, maybe network share.

------
KingMachiavelli
I'm cannot determine if the HEVC hardware decoding is full 10bit or only 8bit.
A lot of SDR content is encoded in 10 bit for the space savings (or so I've
read).

~~~
bscphil
I asked about this here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20261086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20261086)

According to the response I've gotten so far, it will not support HDR or 10
bit. :-( However, the vast majority of SDR content is 8 bit. The few
exceptions are mostly a few pirate groups who mostly encode anime.

Edit: this is apparently now in doubt.

~~~
arbaal
The LibreELEC developer said that the hardware is HDR (10bit) compatible and
"only" the software side is missing for now.

[https://libreelec.tv/2019/06/libreelec-9-2-alpha1-rpi4b/](https://libreelec.tv/2019/06/libreelec-9-2-alpha1-rpi4b/)

~~~
bscphil
Thanks! That's what I seem to be seeing elsewhere now too, although the main
site is now down (for me), so I haven't been able to confirm as much as I'd
like.

I think I might go ahead and put in a preorder.

------
mrnage
Does anybody know if the ethernet controller supports PXE boot?

~~~
colechristensen
Network booting is supported. I don't know if the architecture is similar
enough to the x86 bios loading network card option roms that one could say the
"ethernet controller supports" it. Booting on ARM is different.

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberry...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/bootmodes/net_tutorial.md)

------
bitL
Hmm, this obliterates Pentium J-based NUCs for HTPC use... And my Trossen
Robotics HR-OS1 humanoid robot gets a nice computational boost! Cool RPi
folks, thank you!

------
Drdrdrq
Did anyone figure out what to do with failing SD cards and USB keys? I gave up
trying to reinstall everything on my Pi after (almost) every power loss.

~~~
dguaraglia
Huh, that's bizarre. We've been using Raspberry Pi in remotely deployed
devices for ~2 years now. These devices reboot on a regular basis. So far, not
a single one of the cards has failed.

------
Havoc
Wow that’s amazing

Def getting one. The rasps are miles ahead of the rest on support. So the
upgraded hw on top of that makes it a front runner in my books

------
jasonm89
How would this perform as a linux desktop? I'm thinking about grabbing one for
my Mom, who doesn't have a computer at home.

~~~
wesgarrison
We've used a RPi 3B+ for a couple years as a home desktop and it's been great
for general browsing, email, youtube.

Velcro it to the back of a HD TV and it can sit anywhere.

~~~
asimovfan
How do you make YouTube work?

------
sxp62000
I would love to hear the kind of stuff everybody is using Raspberry Pi for. Is
anybody using them in museums or for digital signage?

------
thomasdd
Is Wifi Antenna(Antena) part of the board? Or an external connector is used
for Wifi or BT5. Cant find details in the specification.

~~~
filleokus
On previous models it was integrated, so I assume it is now as well.

------
jonplackett
Anyone know if you can connect dual 4K displays?

~~~
vardump
Yes, you can. But dual 4K only at 30 Hz. If using only one display, 4K at 60
Hz.

NOTE: Take this with a grain of salt, though, can't be completely sure if this
is correct.

------
meddlepal
This is awesome. I've wanted to build a homelab Pi Kubernetes cluster for
awhile and this looks like it should work nicely.

------
downey
For those building toy clusters out of Pis for fun and education that 4GB of
RAM and gigabit ethernet for $55 is awesome!

~~~
rcarmo
Yep. Only yesterday I updated the scripts for my Pi 2 cluster
([https://github.com/rcarmo/raspi-cluster](https://github.com/rcarmo/raspi-
cluster)), and getting [https://k3s.io](https://k3s.io) running on a cluster
of Pi4s seems like a good way to upgrade that.

------
dvdbloc
Interesting timing now that the Odroid H2 x86-based SBC is back on sale after
being out of production for many months!

------
Scramblejams
IIRC Pi3 gave no access to hardware crypto so using it as a VPN server could
be slow. Anyone know if that changes?

------
iansowinski
Curious how hifiberry will work with it...

~~~
kingosticks
As in 'HifiBerry' the company producing a range of HAT sound devices? Since
the relevant pinout is unchanged, why would any of their products work any
differently to how they do now? Am I missing something?

------
punnerud
From HN to RPi4 order, probably 15sec. Felt like 15min when I found that a lot
of sites already was sold out.

------
mark_l_watson
I only have a USB-C monitor on my desk. Since the Pi 4 has USB-C ports,
perhaps they support non-HDMI video?

~~~
mirceal
does not look like it. the output is still hdmi and the usbc is used for power

------
akerro
Have rpi fixed the interference of usb3.0 with WiFi? It's going to be really
problematic for raspi

[https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/docs/io/uni...](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/docs/io/universal-
serial-bus/usb3-frequency-interference-paper.html)

------
hyperpallium
full specs anywhere?

\- _VideoCore VI graphics, supporting OpenGL ES 3.x_ \- including 3.2? GFLOPS?

Does it support Android, Play Store etc?

~~~
philshem
full spec: [https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/raspberry-pi-4-specs-
bench...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/raspberry-pi-4-specs-benchmarks/)

thanks to this comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20261084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20261084)

------
rekabis
I would get this in a heartbeat if it had dual (non-USB) NICs. Would probably
make a great border router.

------
fortran77
And it runs Windows 10 (IOT Core) too!

------
C1sc0cat
Oh my - now I do have to set up that baby Hadoop cluster I have been meaning
to build for ages.

------
seaborn63
Looks so awesome! Can't wait to try it out but I gotta go get some microHDMI
cables now

------
Rebelgecko
Not being able to use a regular HDMI cable is a bummer, but looks like a nice
upgrade

------
andrey_utkin
Would be an exciting upgrade for my wearable computer! Congrats RPi
Foundation!

------
h1d
Genuinely curious what you'd want this for?

Cloud servers can be prepared in minutes, has decent performance, decent
network, no upfront cost, can throw away or add at will and you don't have to
take care of it physically. Also don't have to open up your local network.

~~~
guilhermetk
I have 2 use cases for my RPi:

-PiHole as a ad/tracking blocker -Plugging sensors to measure temp/humidity and control AC (on/off)

Still on my todo list: PiVPN to VPN into my home network

------
Havoc
Wired says it idles at 70 in case. Jikes

Was liking this but that’s a little ominous

------
laurieg
This looks awesome! Does anyone know where I can buy one in Japan?

~~~
vmlinuz
There are 4 official retailers in Japan listed here:
[https://www.farnell.com/raspberrypi-consumer/approved-
retail...](https://www.farnell.com/raspberrypi-consumer/approved-
retailers.php#apac)

------
tiernano
bastards! just bought 2 pi 3 model B+ a couple weeks back (still in their box
too) and now this... Welp... back to ordering a few of these! man, thats some
upgrade!

~~~
tiernano
and the 4gb ones are already sold out...

------
k_bx
I wonder, can it in theory be plugged in iPad and use it as a power source and
external monitor _somehow_? That would finally make iPad able of running
Linux. I'd be able to practice my Agda on it, for example.

~~~
fsloth
You can use ipad to interact with linux using VNC...

------
MikusR
Sadly still no crypto extensions (accelerated sha and aes).

------
reacweb
Does the WOL work or is there a very green sleep mode ?

------
iamgopal
I have this strong urge to make whole ERP out of it.

------
yumraj
Cool. Mathematica would actually be usable now.

~~~
carlob
Does it matter as much now that one can get Wolfram Engine + Jupyter for free
on any machine?

~~~
yumraj
Thanks, didn't know about that. Will have to look into it.

------
galkk
Sold out in any of recommended stores already.

------
ejjpi
Can it run Windows 10 with the 4GB RAM model?

------
raveenb
Wow, this is such an bump up in the specs

------
hrangozz
How do you think this would perform under transcoding workloads, like those of
home theater software like plex or emby?

------
senectus1
oh hell YES. this will be my next Media center!!

Outstanding. Very pleased with this upgrade

------
Avernar
Are there better options for $35? I'm fine with the seller being an unknown
Chinese company.

~~~
rahuldottech
There really aren't. There's a reason RasPi is so popular. The level quality
and also that of the support out there is unmatched.

If you have a RasPi and are facing an issue, a quick web search will almost
certainly find you the solution.

With an unknown low quality board? You're on your own.

------
hackbinary
Frankly, I am waiting for the five. Basically, I prefer prime numbered
versions of things. ;)

------
stevefan1999
Mom get the camera!

------
kbumsik
What a surprise! Didn't they say RPi4 is coming next year?

~~~
lysp
> In the past, we’ve indicated 2020 as a likely introduction date for
> Raspberry Pi 4. We budgeted time for four silicon revisions of BCM2711 (A0,
> B0, C0, and C1); in comparison, we ship BCM2835C2 (the fifth revision of
> that design) on Raspberry Pi 1 and Zero.

> Fortunately, 2711B0 has turned out to be production-ready, which has taken
> roughly 9–12 months out of the schedule.

According to their article they finished after 2 revisions rather than the
predicted 4-5.

------
robertAngst
I find it funny how I look at the RP4 and think, I don't need anything new.

However, if you needed massive amounts of data transfer + multithreaded IOT,
this would do the job.

I will say, the more research I do, the less the Rasp Pi matters, SOC/SOM are
comparable in prices.

------
techntoke
Does it support Android out of the box?

------
Fiahil
Amazing! It looks similar to a Rock64, now!

------
marban
Anyone got some clues if this might be worth upgrading for a pure MAME gaming
Pi?

------
viksit
I’m not very familiar with the hardware here but could someone elaborate on
why this seems to be such a big deal that there are four versions of the
announcement trending on the first page?

~~~
ageitgey
You can buy a pretty powerful full computer (networking, video, RAM, etc) that
fits on a tiny card for $35. That makes it possible to build all sorts of fun
things on next to zero budget - everything from robots to video game emulation
systems and tv streaming boxes.

The previous 3 versions were already wildly popular, but there were starting
to show their age and to be significantly outperformed by Nvidia's Jetson
Nano. But the Jetson Nano is significantly more expensive (starting at $99).
This fixes several of the performance issues people had and keeps the price at
the original $35.

~~~
kharak
I always feel like I'm missing something. I don't have a single idea where
something like this could be useful. Maybe because I don't care about "fun"
projects and live a quit minimalistic live style? I must don't have (small)
problems with no solutions. Then again, I've also never had an idea for an
interesting software side project.

~~~
dougmwne
Another way to think about this is that it's the antidote to seamless portless
iGlass slabs for $1000. You've got compute, a pile of mainstream ports and
wireless interfaces, GPIO pins and an established ecosystem, all for basically
no money. It's an open enough platform that kids, adults, startups, schools,
and companies have found endless uses for them, ranging from toy projects for
learning purposes to production use in for-profit settings. It's a radically
different vision of computing vs. the iStore, and one that deeply appeals to
all the hackers and makers out there. It's not a product as much as it's a raw
material.

~~~
kharak
My comment wasn't meant to criticise, just open self reflection. Even reading
about some of those projects, I still don't get it and wonder why. What makes
some people see this tool and get all excited about the possibilities, while
others like me can only shrug their shoulders? As said before, I think I'm
missing something, something great I like to have but just don't.

~~~
imtringued
Honestly most raspberry pis are just gathering dust in a drawer somewhere.
Unless you want to program on ARM there is no really compelling reason for an
average developer to have one. If you have a specific use case, then you
already know why you need one.

------
megous
What's the thermal story? Looks pretty terrible so far. The case has no holes.
The board has no holes for the heatsink, so you'll have to glue it. Space for
heatsink is small.

Is it made so that the board serves as a heatsink at the very least?

~~~
swebs
Scroll down to the "Power and Heat" section

[https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/raspberry-
pi-4-b,6193.h...](https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/raspberry-
pi-4-b,6193.html)

~~~
megous
[https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/06/27/raspberry-
pi-4-bench...](https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/06/27/raspberry-
pi-4-benchmarks-heatsink-edition/)

More details.

------
shauntm
For those wondering about using it for development, it can run Anvil's web
IDE: [https://anvil.works/blog/raspberry-pi-4-web-
ide](https://anvil.works/blog/raspberry-pi-4-web-ide)

~~~
esistgut
I often see comments about this product piggybacking on other things'
visibility here on HN. It is closed source too. Can you please put your ads
somewhere else?

------
nojvek
Does anyone know it’s graphics card specs ? How big of a neural net can I run?
Does it Raspi4 have a tensor flow backend ?

At the power usage if Raspi4, how big of a solar panel and battery do I need
to have a always sentient computer out in the wild that can recognize and
count things ?

------
sercand
I don't use even one HDMI on RPI why second? Also, it's fricking micro-HDMI
why not another TYPE-C?

~~~
whywhywhywhy
Type-C are expensive, it's worth the extra cost for the power stability (bad
power is what causes most of the problems with previous Pis) but would
increase the price if they used them for displays too.

------
scotty79
I had a bad experience with Raspberry Pi. After few day it stops responding (I
think sometines WiFi just dies) and SD card gets corrupted despite me doing my
best to shut it down gracefully (made a switch for it that when pressed runs
power off command) and despite swapping power supply to recommended for Pi and
putting all peripherials on powered USB hub that's dedicated for Pi as well.

~~~
icebraining
Maybe you have a faulty unit? While SD corruption can be a problem, I don't
think it's that bad for most users. I only had that problem on my Raspberry
(v1) when I accidentally cutoff power while I was apt-installing.

~~~
scotty79
That might be it. I think I'll just buy another one and try again.

------
grizzles
This is the death knell for x86 PCs for the consumer market.

No regular user needs more than this. Developers and hardcore gamers will be
the only ones left on x86. Intel will be a shadow of themselves soon. They
have did such a bad job at diversifying.

~~~
rockyleal
Intel NUCs are pretty neat

~~~
Narishma
And an order of magnitude or two more expensive.

------
morio
Desktop performance my behind. What's the point of all that CPU power when IO
performance remains in mid 2000s territory? It takes forever to boot, any time
disk access occurs everything crawls to a halt. M.2 has been around for 5+
years now and would have easily fit on this design in its short length form
factor.

No datasheet for the SoC either. Again.

There are vastly better SBCs out there.

~~~
voltagex_
Vastly better hardware wise perhaps, but at least you'll be able to get a
board until 2022.

Plus, the Pi 4 will have something approaching mainline kernel support and a
large community of people working on it.

~~~
pizza234
I have a great interest in SBCs mainline compatibility, but I think they will
always be "compatible but not fully", unless a given board will be
specifically designed with this objective (at which point, there will be
surely a trade off performance<>compatibility).

The RPi3 has in fact mainline support, but is not "fully compatible" (at
least, in the x86 sense). I guess this will be the case for the RPi 4 also.

This is a shame, since any ARM board has essentially an expiry date. For this
reason, my next board will be an x86 SBC (the "famous one"), however, it costs
considerably more.

